# Replacement parts for smoker



## groundshaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a Masterbuilt 30" Electric smoker that I loaned out and they failed to clean it properly. I got the inside of the unit clean but the grills and the pans that go inside are proving to be a tough job. My friend offered to buy new ones but I'm having a hard time finding where to buy them. Any suggestions?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Now, if you would, go to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can give you a proper welcome.


As far as the parts go call Masterbuilt customer service.


----------



## eman (Jun 9, 2011)

you can buy replacement parts from Masterbuilt and if you are going to try and keep the smoker looking like new they are going to love you!  Line the pans w foil before use to make clean up easier .


----------

